# do you have fingerprints?



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

One of the places where I work they put in a system replacing a time clock, where you put your fingerprint on a pad and it reads it and records your presence.

I had my fingerprints registered three times but it doesn't work for me. I realized that most of my fingerprints are worn away! No doubt because I do a lot of manual work, between cooking and other stuff I do for fun.

The guy at work who registers the fingerprints was looking at me funny, i guess i was the only one with this problem. Maybe he thought i was a safecracker /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif.

Just curious how common this is. I do have some fingerprints, but they're worn away in some points, and the fingertips are a bit hard.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

How strange that you posted this because I was wondering the same thing! In looking at my fingertips they really are smooth.

Our biometric gun safe reads my husband's fingerprints with no problem but maybe one out of 30 times will recognize mine!

I tell him that if we have an intruder I'll be killed by the time the damn thing opens so I want a different one to be able to get a shot in too. A one sided gun fight's just not fair!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

siduri said:


> One of the places where I work they put in a system replacing a time clock, where you put your fingerprint on a pad and it reads it and records your presence.
> 
> I had my fingerprints registered three times but it doesn't work for me. I realized that most of my fingerprints are worn away! No doubt because I do a lot of manual work, between cooking and other stuff I do for fun.
> 
> ...


I bet if you committed a crime you'd have fingerprints. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Lauren, I was just thinking of getting my husband that kind of safe for his guns! he's a retired officer.

I have fingerprints, I can see them with the naked eye. My husband does at times a lot of back-breaking yard work, I wonder if he would have the same issue with his prints.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I heard that one of the worst safety measures is something that opens with a fingerprint.  Apparently it's a pretty simple job to pick up someones print from a glass or something (your doorknob!), and make a plastic fingerprint that can be used to open whatever it is.  And the big problem is that, unlike a password or combination, you can't change your fingerprint if someone has cloned it!

Yeah, i would imagine the police would be able to get some sort of print out of my fingers, but probably only partial.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

After working in the kitchens for years with many burns etc my finger prints are still quite readable hence my decision to drop out of safe cracking school.

With all the advances in modern plastic surgery I am sure you can get your fingerprints put back they maybe a viable option.

Of course I am kidding on all of this (except the part that I still have my prints).


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

My prints are gone and the guy that tried to get them said it was probably all the years spent in kitchens! Guess its time to learn safe cracking.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

chefboy2160 said:


> My prints are gone and the guy that tried to get them said it was probably all the years spent in kitchens! Guess its time to learn safe cracking.


Well, it's a good activity for retirement, no?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## paul alfred (Nov 18, 2011)

My place of employment also uses biometrics for clocking in and out, as well as for the employee cafeteria (to auto-deduct meal-costs from your pay if you choose to eat there).  It's a really neat system, but there can be a few issues with it.  A few of my coworkers have had to have their fingerprints re-registered due to their fingerprints being worn down or burned off.  One of them got smart and had them register one of his ring fingers since it is less-likely to be worn down or come into contact with a hot surface.  We'll see how long it takes for mine to get to that point, lol.

Since the discussion is on fingerprints, I thought I'd share a funny story about the exec chef I once worked for.  She is from Tasmania, although she's lived and worked in the USA for many, many years now.  Every year she goes to the same office to get her green card renewed.  Most of them there know her, and it usually doesn't take (too) terribly long.  Last year, however, when she got to the office she had a new worker doing her paperwork.  They wanted to fingerprint her, and realized that she had almost no fingerprints left on certain fingers.  She tried to explain that she had been a chef for over 25 years and that it was a hazzard of the job...but they didn't believe her.  They tried to question her extensively (and suspiciously) until one of the older employees found out and cleared up the situation.  We all had a good laugh about it at work when she told us about it!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Glad it ended well for her and everyone could laugh.  I've heard of overzealous government employees going wacky over something irregular causing all kinds of serious problems for the person they were getting suspicious of.  One was sent in handcuffs with her ten year old son on the next plane back!


----------

